# jetting question?



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

i asked this when i first signed up but didnt do anything. im going to snorkel my intake because some of the holes i hit make my machine shut off from steam getting in the intake so do i downjet it or what? my motor/intake work is in my sig but im also still runnin the stock jet cause my quad doesnt run good in the mountains when i go ride there


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

fyi i didnt get head work piston eta.


----------

